

Google's evil policy on shutting down blogs - petewarden
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/01/03/googles-evil-policy-on-shutting-down-blogs/

======
elbowsandfists
If it's important host it yourself. TANSTAAFL.

